# What do you love about men?



## BLACKSCORPIO (Aug 8, 2013)

I read the post about what do men love about women and I LOVED IT. Thought I would start one out about men.


I love that men are so logical. They are on a course to solve world problems and do not let their emotions get in the way.

I love being protected by my man or being able to call him when I need help example: when my care breaks down, I call him and he is there before I can hang up the phone.

I love it when I make out a shopping list and he STILL calls home to make sure he gets exactly what I need.

I love it when a man is working on his car and comes into the house dirty.

And last but certainly not lease I love it when he is turned on, and I know I played a big part in it!!!!!!

And his kisses are like honey


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I love the way they smell, I'm prob a little strange for that one

They way they take off their shirts...what's up with that...

The way they walk

The way they protect women from a busy street 

(my husband) 
They way he will listen to me talk about nothing at all for ever

The they feel. I always tease my husband about his "man hide" lol. 

Their facial hair. It's course and scratchy, love it

Man hands. Big, strong, calloused 

Men's foot fetish....sigh, helps with my shoe fetish...

When men roll up their button ups

The crooked smile when husband sees me

Their voice when you lie on their chest

That's all for now.....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I love it when I make out a shopping list and he STILL calls home to make sure he gets exactly what I need.


Aye, to avoid the potential quarrel once we get home over getting the wrong item lol



> I love it when a man is working on his car and comes into the house dirty.


=O
Wow!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Will answer looking at it from different parts of my life:

My man:
love the way he smells, freshly showered or home from exercise I just love his smell.
His voice, the tone and the authority of it.
His SOH.
The way he protects me.
The way he loves me.
His inclusive, non misogynist POV.
His Very High Sex Drive :smthumbup:
His amazing skills as a lover.
The way he parents.
His passion for life.
His very high IQ.
His very high EQ.
His long, hard as steel legs, his arse, his broad shoulders.

Other men in my life that I am close to:
Intelligence, SOH, masculinity, that they are inclusive and not misogynists, family men, successful and hard working men. 

Men in general:
I enjoy looking at their legs and shoulders.
I love seeing a man with his kids and being all protective and loving.
Mostly I love that they are different to women.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

I love that they are hard on the outside but soft on the inside .... like a lovely Thorntons chocolate with a firm exterior but with delicious soft and gooey caramel oozing out .... they are strong and tough on the outside, but big softies on the inside .... I love the way the most important thing to a man (in my limited experience) is that his woman is happy, and the way he will do whatever is in his power to ensure that his woman is safe, secure, happy and loved, that she gets whatever she wants (within reason) and that she is in a state of blissful contentment as much as is practicably possible.

I love the physical-ness of a man ... big strong body, big strong hands, big loving arms, big loving heart.

And I love that men are so easy to please ... give them yummy things to eat .... let them watch football or whatever their sport of choice is .... let them play football or whatever sport they like so long as they are able to still do so ... and make sure that their winky is regularly exercised

Men are great aren't they?! They are just big cuddly lumps really


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't love all men... that's the 1st thing I want to say.. though I have a Great and phenomenal *Respect* and *Admiration* for certain types of men....



> *RoseRed said*: they are strong and tough on the outside, but big softies on the inside .... I love the way the most important thing to a man (in my limited experience) is that his woman is happy, and the way he will do whatever is in his power to ensure that his woman is safe, secure, happy and loved, that she gets whatever she wants (within reason) and that she is in a state of blissful contentment as much as is practicably possible.


So agree with you ...this is so my husband...my happiness is HIS happiness... You nailed it RoseRed!

*1.* I love a good looking man who doesn't think he is "all that"... the humble type... with a quiet confidence. 

*2.* I love the fact men are LUSTY, and horn dogs... except I love them even more if they can train Rover to wait for Love...and they do their best to "Respect" women...there is something extra special about these type of men (for me)...I have no allure for the others...I prefer sensitive romantic men.. Not Alpha players with many notches under their belts... don't give a damn how HOT they are. 

*3.* I love that men are not Petty (like some of us women are)...getting all bent out of shape over a comment / holding grudges/ doing silent treatments / jealously issues (they think we're all insane & drama filled)....they are almost always EASY and enjoyable to talk to...and .... Yes LOGICAL... enjoy this! 

*4.* I LOVE LOVE LOVE how naturally *FUNNY* men are, a little crude at times... but this works for me! Men are fabulous with imitations and Dry humor...knocks me off the chair! Seeing a couple guys carrying on a conversation...or even the guys at my husband's work place...they are a RIOT. 

*5.* I love that men don't generally judge women on how financially successful they are (though a growing # are doing this)...as this would render me the bottom of the barrel if I lost my husband someday and put myself on the market. 

*6.* I love a Working man in Boots... a handyman..  .. I always feel this rising admiration when husband finds himself in a Bind in the garage....he is too stubborn to call for help saying "I'll get the Mother if it kills me"...he puts his head to the metal , designs his own tools..and finishes a job where I would feel like blowing up the garage! Such patience men have!

*7.* I love the fact they WANT to be our Hero... like the words of this song...  Hero - by Enrique Iglesias

*8*. I love how Brave & Courageous & Strong Men are... they put their lives on the line for us every day...their jobs are HARD, Dirty, Risk filled - imagine being a Coal miner...putting themselves on the battlefield to protect us, our country, our Freedom... I almost shed a tear every time I hear the "Star Spangled Banner"... When the Titanic sunk... the women go 1st... good men will put the lives of their women, even others women... before themselves. 

*9.* I love the Fatherly Types... men who would never abandon a child he created. His honor and integrity would not allow this, because he deeply cares and ties himself to his responsibilities as a man... even if it may not work out with the woman he is with. His children will be able to say...."Dad was there, he was always in the bleachers cheering me on...he played ball with me, we went places together..he took the time". 


*10*. I love the type of men who "get off" on sexually satisfying a woman... he'd go to the ends of the earth to give her an orgasm...it means THAT much... yeah, these types are more sensitive... but somehow... this floats my boat! 

I give a hearty  to the type of men I just described ...


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> (my husband)
> They way he will listen to me talk about nothing at all for ever


THIS! Because I know I talk too much.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I don't love all men... that's the 1st thing I want to say.. though I have a Great and phenomenal *Respect* and *Admiration* for certain types of men....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're too kind SA


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> I read the post about what do men love about women and I LOVED IT. Thought I would start one out about men.


Where is that post?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I love men that hold the door open for you.
Men who smile at you from across the room, quiet but flirty.
I love men who smell good, yummy cologne. That are sweet to their mothers. Men who can make you laugh. I love self-deprecating men. Men who have class. I love men who are of their word. Men who don't make it a point to badmouth every ex they've had. I love men who can cook a mean meal and get their hands dirty. Men who kiss you unexpectedly and it's romantic. I love when men are hanging with their "boys." Those relationships are important. Bromances are great things. I love a man who can wear the sh!t out of some clothes, a blazer, and looks delicious in a nice fall sweater with a scarf. I love men who are kind and patient. I love men who will answer your question concisely and not talk and talk and talk. Haha. And I love how man can take a seemingly innocent comment and make it sound totally perverted and sexual. It's hilarious actually. It could be anything and they will find something sexual about it. Funny.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

samyeagar said:


> You're too kind SA


So that's *ALL YOU* Eh *Samyeagar*...."fits like a glove"...all 10*?* 

...Along with Mr *Stonewall *when he finds this thread... *Hambone* comes to mind... and 
*Romantic Guy* (not sure where he has been).....Blessings to you all...may your women worship you.. you know what I mean, not literal "worship" ...just high appreciation / gratitude that never ends.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh and I love men getting silly over their dogs


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Pandakiss said:


> I love the way they smell, I'm prob a little strange for that one


 Seems pretty common on this thread..I used to tell my husband he smelled like Doritoes... he doesn't wear smelly stuff... it bothers him...doesn't want perfume on me either...but his smell is comforting.... 

Pheromones are an interesting study.. The Sexy, Healthy Scent of a Man 




> (my husband)
> They way he will listen to me talk about nothing at all for ever


 I'll vouch for this one, mine will let me go on a romantic torrent or over here yakking about something....he never thinks I am "TOO MUCH" or wants rid of me...God bless him!



> Their facial hair. It's course and scratchy, love it


 I like the Stubble look, just a little rugged....over freshly shaven ..but not into beards at all.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm with SA.....she has a real classy taste for honorable men.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

RedRose14 said:


> I love that they are hard on the outside but soft on the inside .... like a lovely Thorntons chocolate with a firm exterior but with delicious soft and gooey caramel oozing out .... they are strong and tough on the outside, but big softies on the inside .... *I love the way the most important thing to a man (in my limited experience) is that his woman is happy, and the way he will do whatever is in his power to ensure that his woman is safe, secure, happy and loved, that she gets whatever she wants (within reason) and that she is in a state of blissful contentment as much as is practicably possible.*
> 
> I love the physical-ness of a man ... big strong body, big strong hands, big loving arms, big loving heart.
> 
> ...



This made me smile.
I have to admit,
My wife is definitely my weak spot.
Disrespect her , or touch her and definitely there would be war.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> [/URL]


Somehow this pic always gets me thinking whenever you post it..


----------



## gloriagloria (Aug 14, 2013)

Many things I love about males!! 

Men (generally):

--overlook the flaws of others, will give a person the benefit of the doubt
--are not petty
--- have little regard for the opinions of others, which means that their actions are usually more true to their intent (less posturing/less phoniness)
-- are pragmatic (even though this iritates me sometimes, I appreciate it because I bring ZERO logic to the table)
-- are confident. They rarely self-deprecate. For some guys I've known, that confidence is even amusing, because it's totally unfounded or at least disproportionate to reality. Which I LOVE.

(( this is overdone but still hilarious Dove Real Beauty Sketches - Men - YouTube ))) 
-- tend to discuss interesting things, rather than gossip about people
--- act on things at least as much as they talk about it

This list is about 5 times as long for my man (specifically him). I like this thread so much because it's inspired me to make it a point to find ways to let him know the things I appreciate about him.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Stubble! I just love stubble, especially rubbed on my neck.

Strength. I wish I could lift my bag into the overhead compartment with the ease that men can. They can open jars! I would love to know what it feels like to have that kind of strength for a day.

I find it endearing how excited they get over cars and gadgets, like birds distracted by shiny objects.

They usually are better at having fun, don't seem to be as stressed out as the women I know.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

RedRose14 said:


> And I love that men are so easy to please ... give them yummy things to eat .... let them watch football or whatever their sport of choice is .... let them play football or whatever sport they like so long as they are able to still do so ... and make sure that their winky is regularly exercised
> 
> Men are great aren't they?! They are just big cuddly lumps really


You pretty much nailed it.

Keep us fed, in clean clothes, no vacuuming during the game, keep winky happy and the only other thing I'd add is.. we like to feel respected... that you are proud of us..


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

> Stubble! I just love stubble, especially rubbed on my neck.


 I love the feel of it rubbed across my arse 

And yes many of them are easy to please. Mr H just loves life and especially the simple things like bike riding, going to see a band, exploring the world around us.
He loves good food, wine and chatting. 

I look after him, actually I have a massive drive to look after him and he is happy. His smile and laugh is what makes my world go round.

Of course he rocks a suit which I LOVE.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

Winky???.......I got it....LOL!!!!


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

I love their desire to provide for and protect their family.

I love how they look and smell when they just get out of the shower.

I love it when they show their tough and independent side to the outside world, but at home they are tender and romantic.

I love that they desire us women, and that we can make them feel respected and masculine.

And lastly, I love how sweet it is when a 5 year old boy hugs you!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I love how men do what needs to be done, whether it's going off to war, patrolling a beat, entering a burning building, or sticking their hand into a nasty stinky drain to get the "gemstone" ring from the dollar store.

I love how men can tolerate and brave all kinds of weather to change a flat tire, yet make sure their women have 24 hour road side assistance just in case.

I love how men have hands that can open anything! Also a little jealous about that one.

I love how men investigate the bumps in the night, ensure doors and windows are locked and seem to take a cleansing breath when the wife comes home. Yes you can read all sorts of things into that but my husband does this, as if he hadn't realized how tense he'd been until I came home and the tension left. "Yes, the cars fine honey, no I didn't get a ticket honey..."

Love how men see their woman smile and take it as a personal compliment for a job well done. I'll let you fill in the scenario, they're all appropriate.

I love to see a man chasing a toddler! Nothing brings me more joy than watching a man chase a toddler in the mall or store. They're both cracking up and the man is always within reach but lets the baby think he's outrunning daddy. Just love that!

I love how men always congregate at the grill. Meat cooking on a grill is like a venue for the inner caveman. They all want a piece of that action.

I love when men hold the door open and I delight when my effusive thanks make them beam!

I love how protective men are.

I love how men like to provide, even though it stresses them out.

I love how damn strong men are, just naturally really strong whether they work at it or not. It's just not fair!

I admire how stoic a man can be and I love how emotional they can be.

And I would love to have my own penis just for urinating! A penis is the ultimate in efficient urinating! I want to write my name in the snow, pee in a bottle on long car trips and pee against a tree rather than squat down behind a bush!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I love their stride, ambition, strength and pride.

I love rough hands on my skin

I love lustful eyes

I love men who can lift me!! I like feeling swept off my feet (literally). 

I love men who treat others with respect.

I love men who are not afraid to do what is right despite the consequences.

I love men who love to laugh. Who are not too serious and just want to make the best of it.

I love men who are not afraid to show affection.

I love men who let me hang out with them and just treat me like one of the guys.

I love men who know a thing or two about how to get a damsel in distress out of the giant mud puddle she drove her quad into.

I love men who make supper

I love men who curl up next to their wee ones and fall asleep with wet diapers on their face

OH..I could go on and on


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

What a fun thread! I appreciate chivalry and manners. Call me old-school but I love when a man holds a door open for me. I love seeing a man offer up his seat for a woman on the train. Doesn't have to be for me. This induces a level of respect. It's also that I love when a man is present. That his eyes aren't glued to his phone and actually has a tangible awareness of those around him. I love a man/people in general, who offer kindness and consideration to others. 

A man who knows his way around the kitchen and can cook up a storm? An uppercase YES. I love this. My husband is the chef in our home and I love the care he puts into cooking. 

I love the way he calls me on my bullsh!t in a direct and concise way, and still has my best interests in mind. I also love the way he can just be there with a big hug and "that sucks" when that's needed to. In this way, he's my rock. 

I love that he has a strength about him and allows me to see his vulnerability. This means the world to me. I love the way he asserts himself and doesn't get caught up in detail. I find it to be very masculine. 

I dig that he can be a big goof-ball and laugh at himself. I love the way he puts others at ease and can have others laughing too. I love that he retains a range of interesting topics and it never ceases to amaze me what he's read up about. I find the man interesting.

As for the physical. The way he walks. He has a distinct stride that's kind of laid-back. I love this. Friends and I (another couple) were waiting for hubs at a bar the other night. We saw him enter, walk down the stairs, before he'd seen us. Be still my heart! Wearing his jeans, shirt and blazer, his hair slightly long, and that walk. He's quietly confident. Damn. 

I love that he's by my side and encourages me to strive, dream, and experience this life. I love that he is secure enough in himself to be this way with me. I love his inner strength and observing his journey in being his own man.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I love how men do what needs to be done, whether it's going off to war, patrolling a beat, entering a burning building, or sticking their hand into a nasty stinky drain to get the "gemstone" ring from the dollar store.
> 
> I love how men can tolerate and brave all kinds of weather to change a flat tire, yet make sure their women have 24 hour road side assistance just in case.
> 
> ...




She wee.


Shewee |


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

oh and, sleeves rolled up to the elbows.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

WyshIknew said:


> She wee.
> 
> 
> Shewee |


LOL

Guess in a few years female toilets will have urinals too!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I prefer to squat so the wind can't blow the pee on me. Just saying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> She wee.
> 
> 
> Shewee |


Holy cow!

Guess what Santa is putting in all the girls stockings this year!

That is awesome!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The future:










LOL


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> Guess what Santa is putting in all the girls stockings this year!
> 
> That is awesome!


We just bought one for Mrs Wysh for when we do our European driving tours.
The last one, we were heading down towards Southern Brittany, stopped off at an 'aire' but there was no loo.

As there were some people around I took a wiz behind a tree but Mrs Wysh had to cross her legs.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> oh and, sleeves rolled up to the elbows.



What is with this....I drool when my hubby does it, but I notice other guys too.....ha ha


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> What is with this....I drool when my hubby does it, but I notice other guys too.....ha ha


You're not alone there. Something to do with forearm muscles, particularly if the sleeves looked casually rolled, not preppy and thought about. mrow. 


Sometimes I feel too mushy when I write how I feel about my husband on here. He drives me nuts at times too..! From the other posts though, loved the mention of men with their dogs. Playing with children. Sorting what needs to be sorted... love it. I should also add I love the depth, strength, softness (all at once!) of a man's voice.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Strong forearms in rolled up sleeves, scruffy stubble perfect for nuzzling, hairy chests to play with during pillow talk. Protective instinct, strong when needed/gentle when needed, straight forward no BS way most men have. The way they walk. The way they shave (no electric razors!). Their inner boyishness - they still roughhouse and play.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

EnjoliWoman said:


> The way they shave (no electric razors!).


Why no electric razors, a joke? I don't get it...our oldest has made comments that electric is for sissy's (or something to this effect) like he is more of a man cause He uses a Razor...I just found that so silly..... His dad uses electric... the buzzing works for me !


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> Stubble! I just love stubble, especially rubbed on my neck.
> 
> Strength. I wish I could lift my bag into the overhead compartment with the ease that men can. They can open jars! I would love to know what it feels like to have that kind of strength for a day.
> 
> ...


My ex wife once told me opening jars was all I was really good for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> My ex wife once told me opening jars was all I was really good for.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now if a man is good for opening jars....he's gotta have some skills that are good for something else.

That's what goes through my dirty mind when I see rolled up sleeve and well muscled fore arms.:smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> We just bought one for Mrs Wysh for when we do our European driving tours.
> The last one, we were heading down towards Southern Brittany, stopped off at an 'aire' but there was no loo.
> 
> *As there were some people around I took a wiz behind a tree but Mrs Wysh had to cross her legs.*


That's exactly what I'm talking about! Having a penis to pee, heaven!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I noticed a few of the ladies posting on this thread like the smell of their men. I suppose that pheromones are legit, after all. My wife won't admit that, but I get my hints during sex and where her nose is situated. I, for one, love the smell of my wife and especially if she was sweating. Yeah, I know...not for everyone but it drives me insane. 

I have a lot more kinkier fetishes than that one, too.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

For straight men: lack of drama!!! At work they can just work with people and not talk about them behind their backs. If two guys don't like each other and money is on the line they put aside their differences and work together. 
I can't stand working on all female teams because of the drama. 
I've always been more like a man in that I don't see why we have to break into little groups and gossip and say "she's my best friend, now she's not, now I don't like these girls but now I do." 
It's sad that it starts so early and some women kept it going into the retirement home. Literally.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> For straight men: lack of drama!!! At work they can just work with people and not talk about them behind their backs. If two guys don't like each other and money is on the line they put aside their differences and work together.
> I can't stand working on all female teams because of the drama.
> I've always been more like a man in that I don't see why we have to break into little groups and gossip and say "she's my best friend, now she's not, now I don't like these girls but now I do."
> It's sad that it starts so early and some women kept it going into the retirement home. Literally.




I don't know about that....my husband over the last 18 years, has worked(s) with about 70% straight men, and they are the most gossip-iest, smile to ya face talk about you like a dog behind your back, lie about you, hit on ya chick, set you up to take a fall at work, tell you bad decisions and situations are good ideas.....

One gay guy (at my husbands job) was into cross dressing and picking up straight men, but nobody at the job knew, (for most of the time he worked there) he told one of the straight guys, then, that same day, I got a phone call about it, I didn't work there, but I knew all about it. Every one at the job knew, weather or not they were there to hear the initial announcement. 

Heard tell, the guy said he was down, went to his house to drink and hook up, then backed out, so he went to work to tell everyone about this guy, and how all the dudes should watch their back cuz he's slippin Mickie's in drinks. 

But, I haven't lived in every city, or worked every job, I don't doubt what you are saying, but straight men are (to me) just as catty and drama.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> I don't know about that....my husband over the last 18 years, has worked(s) with about 70% straight men, and they are the most gossip-iest, smile to ya face talk about you like a dog behind your back, lie about you, hit on ya chick, set you up to take a fall at work, tell you bad decisions and situations are good ideas.....
> 
> One gay guy (at my husbands job) was into cross dressing and picking up straight men, but nobody at the job knew, (for most of the time he worked there) he told one of the straight guys, then, that same day, I got a phone call about it, I didn't work there, but I knew all about it. Every one at the job knew, weather or not they were there to hear the initial announcement.
> 
> ...


What the hell kind of industry is this? Oh I forgot to mention the exception is musicians and men who work in bars and restaurants. Drama queens!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> What the hell kind of industry is this? Oh I forgot to mention the exception is musicians and men who work in bars and restaurants. Drama queens!



Hourly, jobs insert name. When I worked I didn't see it, but his jobs, I can see it. Since I'm off the market, and I got a mouth like Debra Morgan, and a mind like kenny powers, and I'm not a fellow employee, they talk about all kinds of dirt when I'm standing there, and ask me about it. 

Also, I visit his job almost daily, so they get used to me being there. I can say, I heard so-n-so got fired last week, what happened, and one of the guys will tell me. 

Maybe it's because most jobs he has had most of the men are smokers, and so are we, that I get to hear all the shop talk of who likes whom, and who is sleeping together. 

Keep in mind that it's guys who run tell that about who they had sexual relations with, even if it's not true. Women do too, but I've came across more men that do that, and if the guy can't have you, they will run her down and dog her out. Women do that too, I've met a few in my life.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> She wee.
> 
> 
> Shewee |


I learn all kinds of new things on this site... :rofl:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I learn all kinds of new things on this site... :rofl:


Glad to be of service.


----------



## marshmallow (Oct 15, 2013)

Their strength! I personally love how much stronger my stbh is than I am. I love his broad chest and shoulders, and I love how much larger his hands are than mine. I love his whiskers. I love a manly man.

I also love a nice, grabbable butt.


----------



## loving1 (Aug 5, 2013)

I love the way my husband gets interested in wacky hobbies and takes me along for the adventure. In our time together we've gone shark fishing, to a nudist resort, grown grapes, brewed our own beer, joined a professional wrestling school, started powerlifting, and gotten into hydroponics. Probably some adventures I've forgotten too. I never know what's next, but it's always fun and interesting!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

evidently I do not have any of these..


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Arms. OMG, the arms...

My favorite kind of men, whether they are SO's, friends or relatives, are the ones who are willing to teach me skills while not being patronizing. (Ex: auto repair.)


----------

